# Really upgrading an existing system : possible CPU, RAM, video card, power, BIOS.



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

First off let me say this : The more research I do, the less I'm sure about. Second let me say that I tend to give a lot of information. I'll keep my other answers shorter, but I just want to lay it all out here. 

With that said, my situation is this : I've purchased an AMD X2 4200+ computer from Office Depot for $250 during their back-to-school sale. It was a real steal for this price, but it is what it is. And I intend to turn it into a good gaming system. Not great - good.

In brief here's what it has and here's what I'd like it to have. Click on the "Current" link below for the current system specs, and click on the items under "Expectation" for links to my wish-list items :

Current..............................Expectation
CPU: AMD x2 4200+.............AMD x2 5400+ CPU $90
RAM: 1 GIG 6400(??) speed...2 GIGs 6400 $45
PS: 250w no-name brand......Antec Trio 650w (already purchased and installed)
Video: onboard 6150............8800 GT for $150 or maybe something from here in the $100-$150 price range, or even a BFG-brand card, which I'm giving a hard look at.

This all started when I wanted to replace some parts in a dead computer and my budget was small (about $150). Instead I bought this one, and I want to upgrade it. I've asked specific questions about this, and I've combined those threads here. They were :


Emachines T2482 MB/CPU Fried : I'm considering what to do. 
Does my motherboard have PCIe 1.0, 1.1 or 2.0?
What PCIe slot version will work with a card expecting slot version 2.0?

Those threads have a lot - A LOT - of great information and links in them for further research. As far as this thread goes, I've decided to consolidate my questions here. I'm not exactly building a system, but it is a major upgrade, so this is where I decided to post. 

Linderman's sticky titled Hello Computer system builders in this forum asks for four pieces of information in these threads. My answers are :


I want this system to be capable of gaming and video editing at fairly high settings for the next two years, maybe moving into the medium to low settings as time goes on. I'd also like to be able to place one more upgrade of a graphics card into this system a few years from now. 
I think that I'm in the "high-level" arena of game setting when I can pump out 40fps at 1440x900 on my 19" widescreen LCD. I know to you uber-gamers reading this, these expectations may be considered the "mid-range" arena, but I expect nothing more than these expectations for the next few years.
My budget is now supplemented. If I subtract the money I make from selling the old system parts (old AGP cards, old RAM, old PS, etc...) and replacement items from this current system, and add the cost of buying the upgrades, I calculated my net investment on this system to be $287 ($360 if you count the Antec PS I already had). In other words the old stuff I sell should practically pay for the upgrades. That's if I were to upgrade with a $100 video card, 2GIGs RAM, and a $65 CPU upgrade plus shipping for all. Not bad I think. Obviously I'm willing to go a bit beyond that based on the prices I posted under the "expectations" list above. So that's my answer to the "what's my budget" question. I'm flexible, but I want to stay close.
Specs are also linked above at "Current" and at the computer's description. To those specs I'll add that I'm not interested in upgrading the 32-bit O/S (maybe later), and I know that limits me to 3.x GIGs in usable RAM.

By the way, Linderman, we spoke before about my problems getting that Antec PS into my other computer, a Gateway AMD x2 3800+ (remember the connection/comparison vids?). I still havent solved that problem, but I'm finally able to use that power supply in this computer. It went in no problems at all.

I've looked at manufacturer websites, read forums, looked around techsupportforum, and searched web-engines. My mind is glazed over and the only things I think I'm sure about anymore is that I don't know what to ask, and I don't know what information I should trust. 

For example, the RAM : I'd like to upgrade memory but I hear that there may be a voltage mis-match, like I may need 1.9v to run the memory I as it should be run. I'd cannot find a voltage-reading program and BIOS doesn't allow adjustment of voltage (unless there's a newer version of BIOS out there that does). 

My motherboard specs state near the bottom of this page:


> DIMM modules for the HP computer must meet the following requirements
> * The number of pins on the DIMM must match the socket type.
> * DDR memory requires a 184-pin slot and 1.8 operating voltage.
> * DDR2 memory is not compatible with DDR1 memory and requires a 240-pin slot and 2.5 operating voltage.
> * Synchronous dynamic random access memory (SDRAM): Only use DDR type SDRAM memory if the computer came with DDR-SDRAM.


So I'm thinking I'm good to go cause the above RAM is 240-pin and the motherboard DIMM slots are 240-pin. But a Newegg customer review of that RAM dated 8/7/08 states this :


> Memory froze my computer on several occasions. I thought I had a bad stick, so I pulled 2 sticks out, ran it for a week, repeated with the other 2, no trouble. I contacted my motherboard manufacturer, and tech support suggested I overclock the voltage. Memory recommends 1.9v, but its range is 1.9-2.1, so I over clocked by .1v, and haven't had any trouble since.


Another Newegg reviewer (XykoJester on 1/20/2007) says this :


> Other Thoughts: Short Version: Before buying this RAM, make sure your mobo supports RAM voltages of 1.9. Memory voltage must be set to 1.9 to run dual channel mode.


So am I wrong to want to get this memory? Will it not perform as I expect?

Another example, the CPU : If I get the above CPU based on these specs from AMD, will it work with motherboard in my system? I've heard people putting 5000+'s and 6000+'s and other stuff onto this board. The current CPU is an Athlon 64 X2 (B) 4200+ 2.2 GHz (65W). Is it then a plug-and-play thing like the HP website says, or will I need to flash BIOS (and I have no idea what that means, by the way) or say a prayer? 

And the PCIe video card : I understand that a PCI2.0 slot will deliver the throughput expected for a 2.0-compliant video card. I hear that a user with a 1.1 slot will not notice a performance drop given today's speeds. I also hear (read the above threads) that a 1.0 slot will also work with a 2.0 card, but there WILL be a noticeable performance drop. I've received a lot of great answers in my other threads, and I'm thinking the sticky referenced in those threads is wrong. My problem is I dont know what slot version I have; I have not received a response from ASUS. And I do not know what to do here. Am I right about the performance drop? Should I look for a certain spec of card?

And what else am I missing overall?

Ok, there's my plate; it's full. I thank you for all your assistance. :grin:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

@ Akedm


that is one well written piece of literature you have there; complete with some eye catching formatting ....... I give a 9.5 out of 10 ray:ray:

*so your are prepared; my answers will not compare in literary quality but hopefully will fulfill other aspects of your "RFI" request for information*
#1 ...... yes your motherboard is ready to accept your cpu upgrade as AM2 cpu's are all compatible for the most part .....

the catch maybe "bios" but I will place my wager and say your HP board will play nice with your anticipated cpu upgrade


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

as for ram ....... its a common misconception when a memory module states 1.9 volts and 2.1volts that you must change your motherboard memory voltages to those values

thats incorrect

1.8 volts is the default standard voltage for DDR2 memory if a user wants to *overclock* or run *four sticks of memory *then you will need to increase the voltage at the motherboard bios to a higher setting .... such as 1.9volt or 2.1 volt but in this situtation the memory has to have the rated quality to run at 1.9volts or 2.1 volts and still be eligible for warranty


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

as for the entity that is telling you PCI express 2.0 is faster ........ they are FULL of cow patties

PCI express has the future potential to be faster ..... but neither the video card hardware nor the gaming software world has actually made any proven use of the expanded bandwidth of PCI 2.0 !!

at this time: its a theoretical improvement

yes ......the newer cards are ready for pci 2.0 but they also run just fine on a pci 1.0 spec ........ in actuality; it isnt hard to be compliant with a spec which cant be used yet ROFL


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

motherboard manufacturers and such reviewers which hope to continue to receive free testing samples will always speak highly of the next / new / must have performance boosting model

but in reality ......... seldom do they deliver to the performance levels which the reader has envisioned


----------



## Cobracon (May 3, 2008)

*Download and install PC Wizard 2008 here:

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

Click on the 'Mainboard' icon, then click Bus PCI Express. You may then read the PCI-E version in the bottom window.*


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

Thanks for all your answers. And thanks, Linderman, for the complement on my piece of literature.  I can breathe much easier now. It was nice to come back from my camping trip and find these answers. Camping's not great in Alaska this summer since it's such an unusually rainy and cool one. I always say no-one enjoys summers more than Alaskans cause we're so grateful when it finally gets here. 

Cobracon : I havent downloaded the wizard yet. That's like Everest, right?

Four quick questions : 
1) Use Arctic Silver, right?
2) Should I go with the stock or buy a better heatsink and fan for the 5400+ CPU I want to install into the Compaq?
3) Does anyone know the dimensions of the BFG brand 8800 GT Overclocked Edition I've decided on? I've even looked at BFG's site. Nothing. I hear it's big.
4) Could I pop the 4200+ CPU I'm removing from the Compaq into my other computer, a Gateway, currently running a 3800+ CPU? Both are AMD X2 64-bit processors. What needs to match to make them compatible?

Thank you.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

replies:

1) yes ..... artic silver 5 thermal coumpound

2) the stock fan will work fine as long as you dont have any desires to overclock

3) the 8800GT is 10 inches long from the riser (the locaction where the screw hold the card firmly in place" to the tip of the card at the opposite end

4) NO you can't transplant the AM2 cpu from the Compaq to the gateway machine / The gateway is a socket 939 motherboard ...... they are not interchangable


----------



## akedm (Oct 1, 2007)

Hi,

regarding #4 : I wondered about that. I figured I had a 939. Oh well, just a last minute thought anyway. Thanks for the rest of the answers too. 

I measured the board and the case, and I have the length (barely). What concerns me though is that the locks on one side of the DIMM slots and the primary IDE controller are close on either side of where the card may go. I placed a photo here to show what I mean. The red rectangle represents the width of the card, but it's just a guess. I made it wide cause I imagine it's kinda a thick card (looks it anyway).

Is this a common scenario or should I be concerned about space?

- Eric


----------

